# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  برنامه Hello World برای موبایل

## mousamk

با سلام خدمت همه اهالی «برنامه‌نویسی»

یه pdf دیگه نوشتم در مورد برنامه‌نویسی سیمبین سری 60. توش نحوه ساخت برنامه Hello World رو شرح دادم. خوشحال می‌شم اونو بخونین و نظرتونو در موردش بگین.

دانلود مستقیم
دانلود مستقیم

دانلود غیرمستقیم

----------


## slugfarhad

لطفا ،اگر می توانید سایت برنامه ارائه دهید 
farsaltaj@yahoo.com

----------


## slugfarhad

لطفابرنامه نویسیهای موبایل رو معرفی کنید ؟
-----------------------------------------------------------
آرزو دارم همه بدانند و بپرسندو نمیرند

----------


## mousamk

منظورتونو متوجه نمی‌شم!

----------

